

Got Questions for Successful Entrepreneurs? Ask TVC - Smerity
http://asktvc.nfshost.com/index.html
Just a bit of background, TVC is a tech venture creation course at the University of Sydney, where we have notable guest speakers (such as the founders of Atlassian[1] and Omnisio[2]) coming in to share their experiences with us. We'd like to extend the opportunity to ask questions to everyone through a website we've put together.<p>[1] Atlassian - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1516214
[2] Omnisio (YC '08) - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=262240
======
Smerity
Just a bit of background, TVC is a tech venture creation course at the
University of Sydney, where we have notable guest speakers (such as the
founders of Atlassian[1] and Omnisio[2]) coming in to share their experiences
with us. We'd like to extend the opportunity to ask questions to everyone
through a website we've put together.

[1] Atlassian - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1516214> [2] Omnisio (YC
'08) - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=262240>

